# [AMA] Rift Patch 4.1 & Generelle Fragen zum Spiel



## Seshatar (19. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

 

es ist schon einige Zeit her, dass ich hier im buffed.de-Forum aktiv war, aber da buffed ja am Freitag meinen Artikel zu Patch 4.1 veröffentlicht hat (http://www.buffed.de/Rift-Spiel-30202/Specials/Patch-41-1223247/), möchte ich interessierten Spielern hier die Möglichkeit bieten, Fragen zu Patch 4.1, zum aktuellen Stand des Spiels und generell zu Rift zu stellen.

 

Falls mir jemand lieber in game Fragen stellen möchte, könnt ihr mich in Rift als Volturnus@Gelidra erreichen.

 

Ich freue mich auf eure Fragen! :-)

 

Viele Grüße

-Seshatar


----------



## Dreischneid (20. Mai 2017)

Hiho

Scheint hier nicht wirklich jemand zu Spielen.


----------



## I dream online (21. Juni 2017)

HALLO!

Ich habe Rift nach ein paar Jahren wieder angefangen, vermisse die Anfängerguides, z.B. wie reist man am besten in verschiedene Regionen? Wie erreiche ich einen Ort den ich auf der Landkarte sehe?

Wo halte ich mich für Berufsausübungen am besten auf?

 

Mein Hauptcharakter hat lvl 56, um paar Tips wäre ich dankbar :-)


----------

